# Wie lange kommen Wasserpflanzen ohne Wasser aus?



## Der Sibirische (4. März 2014)

Hallo,
Da im April unser Teichumbau (Teich wird auf einer großen Fläche tiefer gemacht) an steht 
müssen wir c.a eine Woche das Wasser aus dem teich lassen.
Da wir in und am Teich viele verschieden Pflanzen haben wie:
Tannenwedel,Sumpfdotter,__ Wasserminze,Butweiderich usw... wollte ich einfach mal Fragen ob die Pflanzen diese Zeit überstehen, oder auch am besten überstehen ? 

Wäre für Tipps und Tricks natürlich sehr dankbar !

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. März 2014)

Hi Marcel,

Sumpfstauden können auch wochen-/monatelang in Schalen mit etwas Wasser stehen (die Container/Wurzelräume dürfen halt bei Sonnenschein nicht ganz austrocknen)

Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt, __ Krebsschere, Wasserschrauben, heimisches __ Tausendblatt u.a) müssen dauerhaft mit Wasser bedeckt sein, gleiches gilt auch für See-/Teichrosenrhizome

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (4. März 2014)

Hallo,
für die Unterwasserpflanzen würde ich mir einfach ein paar Mörtelkübel aus dem Baumarkt holen, das ist eine preiswerte Lösung, und die 
Dinger kann man immer wieder mal gebrauchen .


----------



## krallowa (5. März 2014)

Hab mir für meinen Teichumbau für die Unterwasserpflanzen eine 200L Regentonne für 12€ besorgt und für die Sumpfpflanzen ein Speisfass.
So werden wohl alle gut überleben und das über Monate, Pflanzen sind da sehr robust.


----------



## Der Sibirische (5. März 2014)

Hallo,
Ja die Unterwasserpflanzen bekomme ich im Speißfass unter, aber ich hab keine möglichkeiten die ganzen Sumpfpflanzen rauszunehmen, die sind halt schon fest verwachsen und verwurzelt..
Würde es den Sumpfpflanzen ausreichen wenn ich sie einfach ausreichend mit Wasser gieße?
Mfg Marcel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. März 2014)

Der Sibirische schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Würde es den Sumpfpflanzen ausreichen wenn ich sie einfach ausreichend mit Wasser gieße?
> Mfg Marcel



Hi Marcel,

das geht auch, vor allem solange die Stauden noch nicht sehr blattreich sind

MfG Frank


----------

